# suggestion for best driving school



## aldyadiwiguna (Apr 24, 2013)

hi 
i am a newbie in this site

well i am looking forward for best driving school in KL
since i work for a driving shool in my town, i'd like to visit a driving school in KL and looking for if i can make some partnership.

anyone hav a suggestion?
thanks


----------



## jamesdkearns (Apr 17, 2013)

please keep in touch as l looking for lessons myself. jamesdkearns at gmail com
Regards 
James


----------



## aldyadiwiguna (Apr 24, 2013)

it's nice to see that someone had replied my post. 
thanks james. lets see, i wish we could share something

where are u come from actually?


----------



## jamesdkearns (Apr 17, 2013)

I from London...


----------



## jamesdkearns (Apr 17, 2013)

I am from London...


----------

